# Amazon Flex



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

I am new on here and was wondering, once the background check is approved, what happens next, and are there really any jobs ?

Thank yOu


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here ya go
https://uberpeople.net/forums/AmazonFlex/

. . . also see this thread
https://uberpeople.net/threads/los-angeles.107150/
see Shangsta's posts, he's got a great system down . . . good luck!!


----------



## mojo433 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm wondering the same thing. I was activated about a week ago and have yet to get any blocks. Another thing is I put my availability as this week but the app doesn't show me active and available til next week. Anybody have any explanations or ideas as to what the hold up could be?


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> I am new on here and was wondering, once the background check is approved, what happens next, and are there really any jobs ?
> 
> Thank yOu





mojo433 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I was activated about a week ago and have yet to get any blocks. Another thing is I put my availability as this week but the app doesn't show me active and available til next week. Anybody have any explanations or ideas as to what the hold up could be?


Supply and Demand. Amazon is running their own delivery (white van) and Flex, Logistics, and others. With current state of Flex, there're hundreds of driver (maybe thousand), there's not enough packages/blocks for everyone. So, what ya should do, is keep checking your phone for open blocks (i dont know which time is best time, Im too wondering the same), or pray to receive assigned block on noon Friday for the following week.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

mojo433 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I was activated about a week ago and have yet to get any blocks. Another thing is I put my availability as this week but the app doesn't show me active and available til next week. Anybody have any explanations or ideas as to what the hold up could be?


 The way it works is you will "occasionally" get assigned a block or 2 a week. This all depends on your location, how busy and how many drivers. If you're new they typically give you some blocks to get started. Otherwise, you have to "grab" blocks in several different ways which is explained many times within the "flex" forum. If you wait around to get work you won't be working.

On Fridays they release the schedule for the upcoming week running from Sunday to Saturday. Grey dots show on calendar until schedule is released. Once released you'll see an orange dot for any schedule blocks or no dots.

If you read enough here you'll have a good idea what to expect and how to deal with things as they come up.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

mojo433 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I was activated about a week ago and have yet to get any blocks. Another thing is I put my availability as this week but the app doesn't show me active and available til next week. Anybody have any explanations or ideas as to what the hold up could be?


From what I've read, there's an exact time each week that the blocks come-up for grabs . . . . drivers watch their phone like a hawk, then pounce on it . . . sounds like it's turning into a radio call-in sweepstakes (haha).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

mojo433 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I was activated about a week ago and have yet to get any blocks. Another thing is I put my availability as this week but the app doesn't show me active and available til next week. Anybody have any explanations or ideas as to what the hold up could be?


Dont sit around hoping for a block you will never get them. You have to grab them yourself.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello again, so I put in my availabity and did not get anything, but I keep checking my phone. so I got blocks at 1:00 2 day asking for blocks for tonight
I took the 6:00 to 8:00 then after I accepted that it says next block 8 to 10 so I accepted that one also. Like Shangsta's posts helped me a lot he was very helpful with answers. These are $40.00 to $54.00 blocks I found out last night that a lot of people tip and that is were the extra money comes from.
This pick up is Amazon Prime also, but in San Francisco, not sure if is the same location. They only give u the location an hour before you start, and they give you an hour to get there, last night there was a big room and all these people are sitting around. You sign your name and then they call you and you pick up your packages scan them and then leave. and when you finish these you come back for your second shift. all the ppl with yellow vests work for amazon and get huge loads because they have these trucks. everyone else gets enough. I am hoping i get a lot more than last night. The traffic in the city is crazy at this time of night but they track you on that app, I will post later about how it went. Hope everyone gets approved soon. and watch all the videos because that they are super helpful, there are also a lot of Uber drivers there.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> Hello again, so I put in my availabity and did not get anything, but I keep checking my phone. so I got blocks at 1:00 2 day asking for blocks for tonight
> I took the 6:00 to 8:00 then after I accepted that it says next block 8 to 10 so I accepted that one also. Like Shangsta's posts helped me a lot he was very helpful with answers. These are $40.00 to $54.00 blocks I found out last night that a lot of people tip and that is were the extra money comes from.
> This pick up is Amazon Prime also, but in San Francisco, not sure if is the same location. They only give u the location an hour before you start, and they give you an hour to get there, last night there was a big room and all these people are sitting around. You sign your name and then they call you and you pick up your packages scan them and then leave. and when you finish these you come back for your second shift. all the ppl with yellow vests work for amazon and get huge loads because they have these trucks. everyone else gets enough. I am hoping i get a lot more than last night. The traffic in the city is crazy at this time of night but they track you on that app, I will post later about how it went. Hope everyone gets approved soon. and watch all the videos because that they are super helpful, there are also a lot of Uber drivers there.


Glad it went well, keep us posted.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good Morning, So took the the 6 to 10 block last night. They sent me to 6th and Folsom in San Francisco and there was no where to pick up. So I called the support line, They told me I was on food delivery and wait and the pickups would come up. So I waited and finally one came in went to pick it up traffic was crazy and and then delivered it, Then was told to go back to the same corner. And that was the only pickup I got all night, was not happy and then received a BIG RED LATE ON MY PICKUP for 1 minute. I thought that sucks. So I left feed back about the 1 minute and the reasons why I feel it was unfare. we will see what happens. Try and stay positive is all I can say. I took blocks for next week in the day I will see if that is better they are offering $80.00 to 108.00 including tips. now that would be nice. Last night i made 90.00 for that 1 tip including tips. All I can say is just smile and be friendly.
They are already offering me open blocks for today and tomorrow but I am not going to take them. Will start again on Monday. Good Luck Everyone, really enjoy all the feedback.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> and then received a BIG RED LATE ON MY PICKUP


If this message appears when you are picking up at a restaurant or warehouse, it doesn't actually matter. The only thing that matters is that you deliver to customer before the promised time.

I, too, felt really uncomfortable and tried for weeks to make sure that I never saw that message until support told me it wasn't a factor in driver ratings.

But if you pick up a package late, be sure to know your ETA is before the promised time. I use Waze and then call Amazon Flex CSR if I think the delivery will be even one minute late. They record the call and it saves your ass if you get the CUSTOMER EXPECTATIONS email.

I also tell the support to call the customer rather than me call while I'm driving.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Well let me see, here goes, today was my day 3. Another food delivery. took the 10 to 2 block. Went and sat on the corner and after 1 1/2 hrs a got the first order. Did 2 orders wish there was more. But I take what ever there is. made $100.00 Not to bad.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

A question do you have to use their instructions for directions, they really seem so long and out of the way?


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Sorry one more question when do we get our Amazon Gift Card, it is suppose to be after the first delivery but have received none.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> A question do you have to use their instructions for directions, they really seem so long and out of the way?


No you can always navigate your own way. Its probably quicker.



Dakota2009 said:


> Sorry one more question when do we get our Amazon Gift Card, it is suppose to be after the first delivery but have received none.


Some people on other threads say they never got it and amazon pretty much said. Too bad.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good Morning, As usual a question. Since the amazon app sucks for navigation how do you turn it off and still be able to deliver. When I started a pick up I know I can get there faster, but if I turn on the route, it will not let me hit arrived any ideas? Thanks again for you help.

I am hoping today I get something more than food, it is slow. Also I never get a choice of location or types of deliveries, is there anyway to ask for that. I am thinking the people who have been there the longest get the best deals. Because I have not been back to a warehouse since I started. I have been to 3 different locations.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Dakota2009 said:


> I am hoping today I get something more than food, it is slow. Also I never get a choice of location or types of deliveries, is there anyway to ask for that. I am thinking the people who have been there the longest get the best deals. Because I have not been back to a warehouse since I started. I have been to 3 different locations.


Are there certain time-slots (ie, ones ending in :45) that you just know will be food? If so, start throwing those back, or avoid picking them up in the first place. I personally believe throwing them back is better just in case they keep track. It is tempting to get to know the warehouse people so you can get the best routes, and I have seen this happen once in a while, but it is impossible to rely on since the timing of customers' orders take priority over driver preferences. For brown-bag Prime Now deliveries from a warehouse you can probably trade carts with another driver on your own but that is also its own risk.

As for the app, I don't know how turning on the route keeps you from hitting arrived; I've yet to encounter that problem. What I do is at the screen with the address in black letters on a white background (with a snippet of the map above) I press down on the address for a split second and it blinks, indicating it has copied the address to the Clipboard.

I then hit "Start Travel" (so the customer gets a notification that I am on my way, just a courtesy thing) but I don't hit "Navigate." Then I switch to Waze or Google Maps and hold down to paste the address into the address box. Of course if you are a local who knows the very best ways then no need for that last step  But the Arrived will still appear even if you don't hit Navigate.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Dakota2009 said:


> Sorry one more question when do we get our Amazon Gift Card, it is suppose to be after the first delivery but have received none.


LOL, good luck with that. I still have not got mine and whenever I email support about it they blank me.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh, wow. flex sounds like it sucks. I can't wait over an hour for anything.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

MrA said:


> Oh, wow. flex sounds like it sucks. I can't wait over an hour for anything.


If you are within your block you are still getting paid, so just kick back and relax.


----------



## Randy0331 (Dec 13, 2016)

elelegido said:


> LOL, good luck with that. I still have not got mine and whenever I email support about it they blank me.


Haha I was sad that I missed the deadline for the gift card (because there were never any blocks) but I guess it didn't really matter.


----------

